# Cat Comparison - Quality / Utility / Packability / Capability / $$



## JB_Fly (Jan 22, 2021)

Hey all, I’ve Discovered this forum in my search to find a Cataraft setup to best fit my needs. So here is the gist...

I have been doing a ton of research on my hunt for the best all-around choice Cat for fishing and exploring Alaska. I have the resources to do fly-in fishing trips, drive to common launches, or hike a bit for better locations. The main purpose for this boat is to enable a better fly fishing experience. Whether I head down to the Kenai to float for the day, pack a bush plane for a 2-4 day float out hunt/fish, or hit the lake with kids.. I’d like something that will work as a Solo rig and also can carry a passenger plus #150 of gear while maintaining some performance. All things considered, price plays a big role in my decision and, ultimately, led to this post. Pricepoint is not usually a driving factor for me, as I prefer to use good-to-great equipment so I always know the limiting factor is ME. There’s always a limit though!

On to the proverbial meat and potatoes... on a 1-5 scale with 5 as the top

Saturn Rafts has 14’ cat tubes priced at $999 (MSRP is $2500). Things that give me pause: huge lack of customer feedback (I can’t really find much at all, good or bad) ... and only 18” tubes ... The good: only weigh 40# for the set... opens the budget for Sport Cat frame that would assemble/disassemble fairly easily... Price, obviously.
Q: ??? *Seriously, I’d love to get some feedback from folks who own them.
U: 3 *should do what I need it to do, but doesn’t have the sexy marketing/reviews to make me believe it’s a bomber
P: 4 *Lightest set I have found, but not exactly a Packraft...
C: 3? *doesn’t possess characteristics of the high end WW cats and narrow tubes indicate lower load capacity, which Translates to lower performance than others with 2 people and gear.
$: 5 *Hands down cheapest option (AND 5% Military discount 😃). They'll ship it via AK Air Cargo, so shipping is $100~

AIRE Wave Destroyer 14 at $2700 (MSRP) These things seem legit. Their price reflects it. I can get this locally at a 5% discount. (might have to wait for it but it’s the dead of winter in the Interior right now)
Q: 5 *sits at the grown ups table
U: 4 *Jack of all trades
P: 3 *at 62 lbs, it can be done. 
C: 4 *again, a Jack of all trades, but there is almost always something better suited for any ONE activity
$: 3 *it’s the top of my budget. I got a VERY dirty look when I said I was thinking about buying these instead of the $1k Saturn option... 😳 My budget wouldn’t allow for these tubes AND a modular frame. DIY?! 😜 $240 shipping if not bought locally.

Rocky Mountain Rafts CT-140 14’ Cat Tubes priced at $1500. These seem like a solid option. They look dang close to the Saturn, but with 50% higher price tag. I’ve seen generally good reviews.
Q: 4 *while most reviews are good, I’ve seen sporadic comments that indicate they’re not quite at the highest level
U: 4 *another Jack
P: 3 *only 20 lbs heavier than Aire tubes.. but more than twice as heavy as the Saturn tubes
C: 4 *seem to be comparable to the WD, without the kick. 3 chambers per tube gives peace of mind
$: 4 *affordable, military discount is offered but idk how much. Could leave $ for the modular frame or offset shipping cost (ships UPS so it shouldn’t be astronomical)

These are my top choices right now, along with my opinions based on tons of research and zero experience.
The NRS River Cat looks to be a twin of the RMR tubes so I chose the cheaper of the two. Sotar and Maravia aren’t in my budget. My budget might increase with experience, but that will take time!

I would appreciate any feedback you fine folks care to add. I may be way off base on some of my preconceptions.. by all means, correct me! If you have one of the Cats listed above (or something else in this size/price window) I’d really like to see your Ratings/Comments from personal experience!

Thanks for looking 🤙🏼


----------



## Sparks1000 (Jul 5, 2018)

My 2 cents. In order of purchase:
1. AIRE: I am an AIRE guy. Some don’t like them. But out of these choices, they make the superior boat. I realize this is at the top of your budget but also look at the Jaguarundi. That is their “do everything” cataraft. Extra $150 but in my eyes, will be better for fishing. The AIRE has a ten year, no question warranty. I have a 22 year old cataraft and wouldn’t hesitate to take it down the Grand Canyon tomorrow.
2. RMR: Asian made but good quality rubber with welded seams. Not sure how much shipping would be but they have some14’ tunes on their website right now for $1279. The bad, they are heavy. I have a 16’ AIRE raft and my raft weighs 30 pounds less than a buddy’s 14’ raft. 5 year warranty. 
3. SATURN: Stick to the above boats. If either of the above boats are in your price range, you will be much happier. Saturn boat seams are still glued (except for the Triton series) so you will eventually chuck this cat in the trash. 2 year warranty.


----------



## Susswein (Aug 24, 2020)

Check out the jacks plastic welding cutthroat. Can be paddled or rowed, one person or two, designed to break down small, and comes with frame and oars. I've run quite a few rivers in AK, and this would be my choice for up to class III.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

I don't consider the Wave Destroyer 14 to be a "jack of all trades" cataraft. I consider it a specialty boat for higher end white water. It's water line is short because of the high performance rocker so in effected it does not have the cargo capacity of the other cats you are considering. Likewise, the 22" tube diameter limits the amount of cargo and passengers it will carry. If you set it up for fishing the upturned tubes will be a pain in the ass possibly interfering while trying to land a fish or casting. Also, cats with high rocker "rock" excessively as a fisherman/passenger moves about. High rocker cats require much more care when loading( cats perform best when properly trimmed). I'm sure other people will strongly disagree with what I say about the Wave Destroyer.

Why did you not consider the Aire Lion 14? Is has perhaps twice(?) the practical cargo capacity. It is a much more stable fishing/2-person platform. Permits more flexibility by adding on fore and aft trailer frames if desired. It also has Aire Warranty.


----------



## villagelightsmith (Feb 17, 2016)

Rockered cats won't go straight on the flats, and when the wind blows (which it always does) they become a "royal pain-in-the-lower-back." You're always fighting the wind, and their cargo capacity is that of a much shorter cat. Some people say the Leopard is a big water play boat, but on the windy flats it plays against you! The Jaguarundi is worse in that regard, but it's a hero in the twisties. The Lion is really good; the old Cougar and Panther are great. The latter two are quad-tube design (smaller diameter, but double tubes per side) so they sit low out of the wind and ride over stuff in shallow waters easily. There are other boats, maybe even some good ones, whose names I simply don't bother to remember. Straight tubes of sufficient diameter and length, plus a bit to be sure. And hypalon if you can get it. IMHO, of course.
Years ago, Aire made a little fishing cat, Bobcat perhaps? Quad tubes, short and light, solo boat. I "need" one!


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

plus one on the Aire fan. I have owned two models and been very happy with both of them. Aire has a lot of different designs to choose from. They are expensive. My top choice if the fun money is there. Aire products last a long time.

I have owned two RMR boats. Happy with the price, performance and durability. Big issue for me is RMR products are heavy for me to manage off the water.. I attribute this to the bullet proofing RMR does in manufacture. My opinion a good price point choice if you can handle the weight off river. RMR made in China (could be a problem) but RMR quality control seems to be above average.

My current cat boat is the JPW super cutthroat. JPW stuff made in USA and last for ever. JPW super cutthroat is my raft of choice at this time of my life.

I have a Thrill Chaser, Aire Outfitter solo and Aire Outfitter Tandem - these IK's have been a great choice for me when it comes to IKs. 

My Cutthroat uses the JPW frame as well. Frame and tubes are great for what I do. I do wish the tubes were a bit wider apart (my frame setup is 24 inches between the tubes) but I have no plans to try to modify JPW's frame design. Mine is set up only to row and I have a plywood floor. Dry box length wise up front, cooler lengthwise in back. Most of my soft gear is in longer JPW dry bags cam strapped on the space between the cooler / dry box and side rails. This works well for me. JPW builds great products. Long life for every thing they make. Off the water, I break down the cutthroat parts and can easily handle them. On the water so far, I can do multidays and long as I hit the holes and reversals at the correct angle performance has been excellent. Unloaded I can handle a couple passengers on runs like the ARK just fine. Not saying a person could not do multidays with two people, but for me my setup works on just me multidays just fine.

If money no problem an Aire design with a whitewater machine works break down frame would be really nice for your use. I have no connection with either company just like their products.


----------



## SherpaDave (Dec 28, 2017)

Are you planning to use this in winter in Alaska? PVC is more susceptible to cracking in super cold temps. That would be a reason to look to a Hypalon rig such as NRS.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

I was never a fan of the quad tube cats. My disinterest may also be the reason they are not in production anymore to my knowledge.

I can certainly recognize their advantage on a windy day compared to a large diameter tube cat. That said......

On relatively mild water on a mild autumn day a buddy of mine would wear a dry suit and I'd be wearing light weight quick dry slacks and short sleeve. Even when lightly loaded it was a wet cold ride. That low on the water situation welcomed douching from all directions. Not a situation I'd want in Alaska. Call me weak but I'd hate these days laps/faces full of sub arctic water anytime of year.

On big water the quad tube cats from my perspective/user feedback had even a worse reputation of being a wet ride and a real flipper. As a gut feel, they didn't have a right side up. All top surfaces of the quad tube cat were near enough to the violence of the river that even a Grand Canyon eddy line would flip the rig, which I have seen. So dicey was it that a friend never would eddy out at the bottom of Grand rapids. Rather than having to deal with time-an-again high siding, he'd be half a mile downstream while the rest of us spun in an eddy. Consider 18" diameter tubes when loaded for the Grand has a top surface only 15"-16" above the water max; maybe less. Get out a ruler and think about it. Consider piloting a 8' by 16' piece of plywood down the Grand that is as content with either side up. I'd done the Grand three times in a kayak "squirt boat" and a quad tube cat would be my choice to squirt cat the Grand. Well, maybe not that bad but almost. Considering that you can't roll it up with an oar stroke, well that is bad.

I can see the advantage of the quad tube cat on relatively flat water fishing outings. Super close to being one with the fish. Super stable such as a mobile fishing dock.

That is my opinion of quad tube cats.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

I've been VERY happy with my Hyside Thundercat tubes. They are definitely worth a look and within your budget. They have continuous rocker, nice Hypalon Construction, Roll up and store super easily, and are pretty lightweight for how durable they are. I've been putting them through their paces for the last couple years (bought them June 2019) and have used them in everything from low water Arkansas and Salt River trips to high water Main Salmon trips. Work great for light weight day tripping or for medium load multi-days.









Thundercat 14.0 - Hyside


Hyside's 14ft Thundercat continuous curve cataraft. Ready for the most challenging Rivers.




hyside.com



















Also, you aren't gonna find a better bang for the buck Cataraft tube then the NRS Star Kima tubes. They come in 13, 14, and 15' variants. Maybe not as durable as the Aire, Sotar, and Hyside ones...but still pretty dang good and significantly less money.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

Great photo and video!! 

I consider your suggestion of Thundercat failing for the same reasons as the Aire Wave Destroyer. Which is, once you have your multiday gear on board there is no capacity for a passenger. Short waterline/small diameter tubes equal limited versatility.

I keep falling back to the original stipulation of the OP of a multiday self support passenger included. Which makes me thing that a cargo cat such as the AIRE Lion 14 or RMR 14 is with versatile frame what would work best for him.

For example, the 14' Lion can begin with a two or three bay frame for day trips. For longer trips add on for and aft trailers as appropriate. That would be the rig I'd consider based upon design constraints to work best.

But that is just my opinion.


----------



## villagelightsmith (Feb 17, 2016)

[/QUOTE]
Depends on how high you mount your seats, your cargo, your oarlocks, floors and dodgers. Cats are nearly infinitely adjustable in their configuration.


----------

